# Hedgehog shaking before sleeping?



## phoebay (Dec 22, 2013)

Last week I got a lovely hedgie called Herbert  he is lovely and will happily be handled. However whenever he is held he just likes to burrow into clothes and sleep on people. Before he goes to sleep he gets comfy and then his whole body seems to vibrate and shake a few times. He does this every time he goes to sleep on us, is this okay? Thanks


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe he's purring? Some hedgehogs purr and while it can be loud (I had a hedgie who sounded just like a cat) some are more silent but they vibrate when they purr. It's a sign of them being content and happy


----------



## phoebay (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you!! He seems perfectly happy so that's probably it  glad it's nothing bad!!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

They are probably what some refer to as "Happy Hiccups"  My Ivy does that too


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

He is probably masturbating


----------

